# Computerteile verkaufen - Meinung



## _SIE_ (27. Dezember 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich habe kürzlich meinen Rechner aufgerüstet und jetzt ein paar Teile über.  Ich würde diese gerne bei ebay verkaufen und habe mich gefragt, wie ich das am geschicktesten mache. Also ob einzeln oder in Bundles/als Komplettpaket, denn an sich ergibt es so kein lauffähiges System mehr. Die Teile wären:

Prozessor (i5-4570) ohne boxed Kühler,
Prozessor Kühler,
Mainboard (Gigabyte B85-HD3),
Arbeitsspeicher (2x 4GB Ballistix 1600),
Grafikkarte (MSI R9 280X) Defekt,
Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DGX),
Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-A05) mit starken Gebrauchsspuren.

Um wieder einen Rechner draus zu machen müsste der Käufer also noch ein Netzteil und Speicher einbauen. Meine Idee war es Prozessor, Kühler und Mainboard zusammen zu verkaufen und den Rest einzeln einzustellen.

Was meint ihr? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Verkauf von Gebrauchtteilen oder würde es anders machen?

Edit: Habe gerade mal im Keller noch ein Thermaltake 530W Netzteil gefunden. Wenn ich irgendwo noch ne alte Festplatte rumfliegen habe könnte ich es auch als Komplettsystem verkaufen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (28. Dezember 2018)

Bei nem komplettsystem Verkauf hättest du natürlich alles weg. Ein Bundle aus Board/ram/cpu wäre natürlich auch sinnvoll sofern deine Vorstellung vom Verkaufspreis realisierbar ist, ansonsten immer einzeln Verkaufen das bringt meistens mehr. 
Wenn du eh nicht mehr viel für das Gehäuse/Netzteil/Festplatte haben möchtest kannst du es dann als komplett System anbieten mit einem kleinen Aufpreis zum Bundle.


----------



## shootme55 (28. Dezember 2018)

Einzelteile bringen mehr. Aber du brauchst auch mehr Geduld. Ich persönlich verticke nur noch per Ebay Kleinanzeigen bzw. Willhaben in Österreich und hab damit bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Da geb ich meinen Preis ein den ich haben will und die Sache is nach 2 Wochen weg, ohne zittern wie hoch die Auktion geht und vor allem ohne Paypal und Käuferrückzug weil das 10 Jahre alte Gehäuse 3 Kratzer auf der Rückseite hat. Da kann man natürlich alles einzeln anbieten, die Angebote dann aber verknüpft als Bundle anbieten.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Dezember 2018)

Mit Bundles habe ich bis jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, es ist einfacher dir einen Artikel für 50€ als einen ganzen PC für 500€ abzukaufen. Wenn ich den PC mal Generalüberholt hatte und damit meine ich das fast alle Komponenten ausgetauscht wurden, dann habe ich es zwar versucht den ganzen PC auf einmal zu verkaufen. Als ich die Einzelteile angeboten hatte verkaufte sich das ganze viel einfacher.


----------



## fotoman (28. Dezember 2018)

Für mich ist das auch die Frage, was ich von "meinen" Käufern erwarte? Ohne es böse zu meinen, aber findet sich ein Interessent, der einen zusammen gewürfelten Komplett-PC aus so alten Komponenten zu einem Preis kauft, der den Aufwand wert ist? Das Netzteil ist max. von 2013, eine alter HDD dürfte nur als Demonstrationsobjekt für die Lauffähigkeit des Rechners noch interessant sein, aber kein zusätzliches Geld mehr bringen (SSDs kosten nichts mehr), wozu sollte ich bei sowas für eine Soundkarte zahlen (das Mainboard hat einen Soundchip, habe ich interesse an einem solchen PC, dann ist mir die u.U. bessere Soundqualität wohl eher egal). usw.

Daher würde ich erwarten, dass sich Einzelteile besser verkaufen lassen. Jemand, der genau das Mainbaord oder die CPU sucht, will auch nur diese Komponente zahlen.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich persönlich meine Sachen eher so lange nutze, bis sie nichts mehr wert sind. Wenn demnächst der über 7 Jahre alte i7-2600K zum NAS/Server degradiert wird, ist der derzeitige Server mit seinem c2q-q6600 weniger wert wie den Aufwand, ihn herzurichten und zu verkaufen. Die 16 GB DDR3-Speicher liegen seit der Aufrüstung des i7 vor gut 1,5 Jahren auf 32 GB als Ersatzteil im Schrank.


----------



## _SIE_ (28. Dezember 2018)

Danke für all die Antworten, es freut mich, dass ihr eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen mit mir geteilt habt!

@fotoman In erster Linie geht es darum die Teile weg zu bekommen. Ich habe genug Kram hier rumfliegen und tatsächlich keine Verwendung dafür. Wenn sich jemand findet der es gebrauchen kann ist das für mich ein Gewinn. Als Student freue ich mich aber natürlich darüber dafür noch etwas Geld zu bekommen. Ich habe auf ebay nach Referenzpreisen geguckt und denke, dass meine Preisvorstellungen realistisch sind. Mainboard + Prozessor + Arbeitsspeicher sind z.B. kürzlich als Bundle für 140€ raus gegangen. Auf einen so hohen Preis hätte ich das nicht geschätzt.

Ich denke ich werde die Teile erstmal auf ebay Kleinanzeigen einstellen, einzeln und als Bundles, so wie @shootme55 vorgeschlagen hat. Es kostet ja schließlich nichts.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (30. Dezember 2018)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Einzelteile bringen mehr. Aber du brauchst auch mehr Geduld. Ich persönlich verticke nur noch per Ebay Kleinanzeigen bzw. Willhaben in Österreich und hab damit bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Da geb ich meinen Preis ein den ich haben will und die Sache is nach 2 Wochen weg, ohne zittern wie hoch die Auktion geht und vor allem ohne Paypal und Käuferrückzug weil das 10 Jahre alte Gehäuse 3 Kratzer auf der Rückseite hat. Da kann man natürlich alles einzeln anbieten, die Angebote dann aber verknüpft als Bundle anbieten.



ich verkaufe über ebay wenn es die 1€ aktion gibt, nur zum sofortkauf. auch über ebay kleinanzeigen und ab und zu über amazon.


----------

